# Iron Lion HGH Puretropin log



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey everybody!

It is log time again. This one is going to be pretty long as it is best to run these at least 6 months to see great results. Starting stats are:

Age: 49
Weight: 195
Height: 5’10
BF%: I’m fat

Now there will probably be times I run Test higher than TRT levels or add in another hormone. This is what I always do and will be in shorter duration. That being said, the effects of anything else will be greatly enhanced and should be noticeable over time.

Since this is a long term log I may update more some weeks than others. I have 100% confidence in this product and after this log I hope ya’ll will too.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 11, 2022)

Ok so I did leg day yesterday….that hurt me…not emotionally but physically….

So today I took a different approach….take it easy and embrace my age by lowering my volume…

Joking

Ok So I did:

V bar push downs:
20 reps x 5 sets

Curve bar push downs:
20 x 5

Rope push downs:
20 x 5

Preacher curls
20 x 5

Curl bar:
20 x 5

V bar preacher curl:
20 x 5

T bar push down:
20 x 5

And that was it…work interrupted me


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 11, 2022)

Good luck with this sir, Im a huge IL fan.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 13, 2022)

GYMnTONIC said:


> Good luck with this sir, Im a huge IL fan.



Me too!  Been using them forever!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 13, 2022)

Ok so….did a work out thing:

Close grip pull downs:
4 sets 10

Overhead press:
4 x 10

Reverse peck deck:
4 x 10

Machine overhead press
4 x 10

Cable overhead press:
4 x 10

Shrugs dumbbell:
4 x 10

Lat pull down:
4 x 10

Low row:
4 x 10


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 16, 2022)

Cardio Friday and yesterday.  Still recovering from the flu.  May take off again today to ensure I’m 100%


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 18, 2022)

Ok so arm day was Monday….Chest today:

Flat bench press:
135lbs x 10
185lbs x 10
225lbs x 8
225lbs x 8

Incline bench press:
135lbs x 10
185lbs x 8
Shoulder started hurting
185lbs x 5

Peck deck:
Shoulder hurting so went light weight
4 x 10

One arm press:
4 x 10

I decided to rest up bc the shoulder pain


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 20, 2022)

Welp I did shoulder and back yesterday……

Today cardio and abs….still kinda tired though…


----------



## REHH (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey thanks for posting a log, I'll be following and checking in


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 21, 2022)

So just cardio today….going to adjust some things diet wise..

Can’t post pics ugggg

242 gram protein
47 gram fat
142 gram carb


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 22, 2022)

Cardio and abs today….fun stuff


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 24, 2022)

Okies arm day today:

Preacher curl:
4 x 12

V bar push down
4 x 10

Machine preacher curl:
4 x 10

Super set pull ups/dips
3 x 10

Straight bar push down:
4 x 10

One arm preacher curl:
4 x 10

All done!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 25, 2022)

Chest day!!!

Incline bench press:
135lbs x 10
225lbs x 10
315lbs x 5
365lbs x 2

Decline bench press:
95lbs x 12
135lbs x 10
185lbs x 10
235lbs x 8

One arm bench press:
70lbs x 10 x 4

Pec deck:
4 x 10

Cable flies:
4 x 10


----------



## REHH (Jan 26, 2022)

What's your pin schedule and how much you taking,?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 26, 2022)

REHH said:


> What's your pin schedule and how much you taking,?



4iu pre and 4iu post workout

Also taking:

Test p 500mg week
Masteron 500mg week
NPP 600mg week

T4


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 26, 2022)

Ok today did some variety:

Low rows:
4 x 10

Lat pull downs:
4 x 10

Rows:
4 x 10

Shrugs:
4 x 10

Cable seated press:
4 x 10


----------



## REHH (Jan 27, 2022)

johnsonl3872 said:


> 4iu pre and 4iu post workout
> 
> Also taking:
> 
> ...



That's a good combination


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 29, 2022)

Taking a few rest days


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ok an hour if cardio and I did abs….gonna hit it hard tomorrow


----------



## REHH (Jan 31, 2022)

Keep up the work.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 31, 2022)

Sooo ok yesterday I went bike riding….no biggie but at least some exercise…today I did arms:

Preacher curl:
5 sets 20 reps

Straight bar push down:
5 x 20

Standing curls:
5 x 20

V bar push down:
5 x 20

Rope push down:
5 x 20

One arm preacher curls:
5 x 20

Curve bar push downs:
5 x 20

Hammer curls:
5 x 20

So that was it….800 reps!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 9, 2022)

Ok I had tapatalk crash so got new version….log continues


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 10, 2022)

Ok back to it today…..

I did 60 minutes cardio

Incline bench press:
135lbs x 12
225lbs x 5
315lbs x 5
Felt little twinge so backed off

Cable flies:
4 sets 12

Decline bench press:
135lbs x 12
225lbs x 10
225lbs x 5
315lbs x 4 
I was dying right about here

Pec dec:
4 sets 8
I pretty much had nothing left so called it a day


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 14, 2022)

Arm day and cardio…

People are telling me I look thinner so that’s a Plus…

Preacher curl:
4 x 10

One are tricep push down:
4 x 10

One arm curls:
4 x 10

V bar push down:
4 x 10

One arm preacher curls:
4 x 10


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 15, 2022)

Chest day!

30 min cardio

Incline bench press:
135lbs x 12
225lbs x 5
275lbs x 5
325lbs x 5

Pec deck:
4 sets 10

Decline bench press:
135lbs x 10 x 2sets
185lbs x 10 x 2sets

Cable flys:
4 sets 10

Flat bench press:
135lbs x 10
225lbs x 10
275lbs x 5
325lbs x 5

All done!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 16, 2022)

30 min cardio

Reverse pec deck:
4 x 12

Lat pull down:
4 x 12

Cable overhead press:
4 x 12

Barbell shrugs:
4 x 12

Very sore from yesterday so called it a day


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hour cardio today


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 19, 2022)

Ok so that was yesterday….today also hour cardio plus:

4 sets hanging crunches 25 reps

Calf raises:
4 x 10

Leg extensions:
5 x 10

Leg presses:
5 x 12

Not much but something


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 21, 2022)

Cardio again today!  Back to weights tomorrow!


----------

